# Removing old paint from postwar Lionel bakelite?



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

At the last train show, I scored a lot of seven O22 switch controllers for just $10. 

I have to admit...I am pretty excited. I've been needing numerous O22 controllers for my switches. 

If nothing else, the bulbs in the controllers would have cost me more than $10. 

The bakelite covers are _covered_ in green paint. It appears that Johnny and Timmy, back in 1954, decided to use most of their quart of green paint, not on the layout, but on the controllers, LOL. 

Many model builders...the guys that build cars, tanks and planes...soak painted parts in Simple Green overnight to strip paint. 

Will Simple Green effect the bakelite?

Do you have any other suggestions for removing old paint?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I use oven cleaner on my shells, never tried in on bakelite, but it works on plastic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since Bakelite is used around ovens, I can't imagine oven cleaner would be a problem.

Soak them in Isopropyl Alcohol if you're worried about oven cleaner.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use Brasso to clean and polish my Bakelite controllers. Maybe it will scrub the green paint off as well.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bakelite was actually the first form of plastic, and was used as insulating material in electronics. What I personally use to remove paint from Lionel Steam Shells, and it would also work on your bakelite is "Castrol SuperClean", which is a degreaser. It is safe to use on plastics, and bakelite, without any ill effects. Super Clean is in a PURPLE container, in spray format, or in a jug (either 1/2 gal. or 1 gal), which is what I buy. Cheapest price is at Walmart, but can be found in most Auto Supply stores also.

Get a container that is big enough for what you want to soak. You can use a plastic tote, aluminum pan, or even a bucket. Just fill whatever you use, enough to cover your parts, and let it soak for a few hours, or even over night. Take out your parts, and scrub off all the loose paint with an old toothbrush, or small brush, and then rinse everything off with warm soapy water, then dry your parts. For removing paint, I use it full strength. You can use it as a degreasing cleaner in a squirt bottle, but dilute it 50-50 with water. The stuff is strong at full strength, but isn't harmful. Just follow the directions on the bottle for normal safety.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow...you guys are fantastic! I appreciate the input! 

I think that I'll try the rubbing alcohol first, and then try the Brasso. I have both on hand. If that doesn't work, I'll pick up some Castrol Super Clean.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

A lot of us use various polishing compounds designed for softer metals, such as Aluminum polish. Low solvent, these work by abrasion, but have much finer abrasives than other metal polishes. I'm always amazed how well my aluminum mag wheel polish works on Bakelite, but this is aimed at removing grime and oxidation, not paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you!!!!

Just out of curiosity, I've tried using some GoJo hand cleaner without pumice, and 0000 steel wool.

It appears that the paint is going to come off of the controller covers with a little bit of elbow grease, and the fine steel wool isn't scratching the bakelite.

FWIW, the Goop and fine steel wool is a trick that I use for cleaning many things, including wood furniture.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

I left the covers sitting in some GoJo for several hours, and the paint is sliding right off!!

I am pretty happy! They are looking good!!!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Great tip on the GoJo. Who knew it had so many uses? 

Glad to hear it's taking the paint off, and with no damage to the bakelite. Are you going to polish the covers once done?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Clovis, Read through this if you want to.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20441&highlight=bakelite


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

I think that the old green paint was latex. It was very dry, but hard. It was not chlaulky, and would rub or scrape off.

I think the active ingredients or solvent in the GoJo soaked into the old paint, and has helped release the bond between the bakelite and the paint.

If you are needing an all around great cleaner, especially for old tools, antique wood furniture, etc., fine 0000 steel wool and Goop, without pumice, is a great way to restore and clean those surfaces.

If you have tough, built up grease on a metal part, letting that part sit in Goop for a while will dissolve the old grease and oil. I like to let those really dirty parts sit in the Goop while I work on something, and when I'm ready for the part again, I pull it out, and wipe it down, and it is ready for reassembly.


----------

